# Quick POD question



## j1mb0 (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright, I've been looking for a couple hours and am wondering if there is a site like printfection, OSS, etc. that offers totally customizing of the shirt like no bounding box.

Example-can print a shirt like this
Sacrifice & Honor Sacrifice & Honor T-Shirt at Bodybuilding.com: Lowest Prices for Sacrifice & Honor T-Shirt

Thanks!


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Printing over seams typically is done using screen printing. Print on demand services use Direct to Garment machines because they can do 1 at a time without setup but this limits the print size and area.

To get all over prints you will need to contact a screen printer that specializes in this type of printing and pre order your shirts. Also all over printing typically has expensive setups or high minimums like 144 pieces.


----------

